# schwinn what



## ZOOK (Dec 19, 2014)

Recent find. I know it has some wrong parts?? What model do I have? think the year is 1941? The id#H 27280


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like an early ('50-53) green Pantom frame with a hodge podge of stuff on it. Where was the serial #? V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 19, 2014)

its definitely a green phantom but looks to have been "restored" at some point as it is missing the diamond on the seat tube, I can't see it in this picture. Handle bars, grips, seat, rack, chain guard, crank/chain ring, kick stand are all wrong. Missing rear tail light, and the tank looks to be from a black phantom, I though green phantoms had green tanks but I could be wrong. Wheel also appear to be wrong. I have never seen a phantom with a skip tooth wheel setup


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 19, 2014)

Judging by the dropouts, it looks like a prewar frame so 41 could be correct. So not a green phantom but a lot cooler. Newer tank, parts, possibly springer. Schwinn guys will know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Shoulda put my glasses on to see the dropouts! Still looks like a lot of mix-n-match regardless. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 19, 2014)

You're right, it is a prewar, likely 41.  Looks to have repop Phantom fenders and tank, etc., etc..  Fork looks post war which would fit the indents in the repop fenders. Seat is prewar sliding rail Messinger.  A green phantom "like" paint scheme.  Nice looking bike, I would ride it.


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 19, 2014)

Paint is original repop phantom stuff was on it. Could it be a B6? have not seen this color combo of black and green for the 1941 year? I'd # under crank.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 19, 2014)

H is 1941... frame is prewar but it's definitely a frankenbike...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 19, 2014)

What's the badge?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 19, 2014)

Fork is cut down postwar. ... .. any better pics?... mast diamond missing makes me think it's been repainted at some point...
Considering the fork is matching paint


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 19, 2014)

Goodrich badge


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 19, 2014)

ZOOK said:


> Goodrich badge



I've seen a few 1941 BF Goodrich badged B6s without the mast diamond before. For example this is what yours should look like minus all the repop crap.  Schwinn in 1940 and especially 41 had crazy paint going on. Some bfg head light covers are painted different though. Notice no chrome. Just painted


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 19, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> You're right, it is a prewar, likely 41.  Looks to have repop Phantom fenders and tank, etc., etc..  Fork looks post war which would fit the indents in the repop fenders. Seat is prewar sliding rail Messinger.  A green phantom "like" paint scheme.  Nice looking bike, I would ride it.




I agree with everything Ozark said, it's definitely a repro black phantom tank and possibly fenders and a phantom style pain scheme.  Do you have any history on it, where'd you find it, where did the last guy get it?? 
Over all very cool bike I dig it!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice kickstand and the handlebars just beg to have a butt riding up there.


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 21, 2014)

*more photos*











 
Any other info? someone said the fork was cut down? Again I already know it has wrong/repo parts. just trying to find out the model it is. It's a 1941


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 21, 2014)

Likely started life as a model B607 as shown in Obi's post above.


----------

